# Unkown invertebrate on live rock



## hardack213 (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what is this invert. Its stuck on my live rock and its growing. Been to a couple of fish stores in my area so far no luck.

thx


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

this is a shot in the dark, but it might be bubble algae. So it's not really an invert, though I suppose algae doesn't have a spine either  Does it move around? Or is it just growing in that one spot? If it IS bubble algae, beware popping it... popping bubble algae releases spores, and it will spread. 

Many people use emerald mithrax crabs to control bubble algae. However, beware that emerald mithrax crabs eat it by popping it, thus releasing the spores. It's a double-edged sword; the crab will pop the bubbles, thus creating more, but it will also eat/pop the new ones. It creates a constant food source for the crab, but it will also create a constant population of bubble algae in your tank. Or so I've heard.


----------



## hardack213 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nope it never moves around. I have several hermit crabs but they never seem to touch the stuff. Didnt think it was bubble algae since never seen it this color before. Should I remove the rock from the tank and remove the algae outside the tank?

Much thanks for the help!!


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

well i guess i wouldn't conclude that it's bubble algae yet, I was just tossing it out there. I did a quick images.google.com search for bubble algae, and saw lots of different colors, some of which look kinda like yours, so its possible.

That's not a bad idea to take the rock out of the tank and remove it there (maybe rinse the spot where it was with a little bit of tank water too to wash off any spores that might have landed on the rock during removal), but then again if its not bubble algae and it's something cool, then I'd hate for you to get rid of it!

Lets maybe wait a bit and see if others chime in with their opinions on what it might be.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

It's not a bubble algae, i forget it's actual name, but it's sometimes called a nitrogen bubble. It's not something you want in your tank. It'll spread in the tank and the more nitrates you get the worst it'll be. They spread and cover things and if you pop them, they release all the nitrates into the water. So take it out, but be careful not to pop it in the tank. you may want to remover to rock to get it or try to scrape under it. Either way you do want it out.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Name correction. Nitrate bubble.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree it's an algae of some sort


----------

